# UGA CB jailed for not giving his name to police



## greene_dawg (Jul 6, 2010)

I mean, really???

http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/070610/bre_665812423.shtml

Georgia cornerback Jordan Love was arrested late Monday night by University of Georgia police on a misdemeanor charge of obstruction of a police officer.

Police responded to a call from a residence hall staff member about three individuals shooting off fireworks outside McWhorter Hall, Chief Jimmy Williamson said this morning.

When police arrived, two of the individuals stopped and talked to officers, but Love did not, Williamson said.

“Mr. Love was not cooperative,” he said. “It took several attempts to get his name. They never did get his full name. He was arrested for obstruction for not giving his name and date of birth.”

Love was booked into the Clarke County Jail at 11:35 p.m. and was released this morning at around 1 a.m. after posting a $5,000 bond.

The redshirt freshman from Glen Allen, Va., was listed as a third-string cornerback on the post spring depth chart. He underwent surgery for a toe injury last season and did not play.

Georgia coach Mark Richt is aware of the arrest and is gathering more information, a UGA spokesman said.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jul 6, 2010)

*Arrest*

Ed Tolley might have to hire an assistant.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2010)

What a moron.  Our team is retarded.


----------



## steve woodall (Jul 6, 2010)

Man what a frustrating offseason.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting summer in Athens...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 6, 2010)

geez... just give him your name.  how stupid can kids be?

Damon Evans is saying "We're gonna need a lot bigger diversion than that..."


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

as usual, many of you are making this into a far bigger deal than it is-

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2010/07/06/uga-football-player-arrested/

Georgia football player Jordan Love was arrested late Monday night on a misdemeanor charge of obstruction of a law enforcement officer, but UGA Police Chief Jimmy Williamson told the AJC late this morning that the arrest now appears to have stemmed from a “breakdown in communications.”

Williamson said UGA Police responded to a complaint about fireworks being shot off outside McWhorter Hall and arrested Love at the scene for obstruction because he would not provide his full name.

However, Williamson told the AJC that, after talking with Love’s family this morning, there are  extenuating circumstances that will be presented to a Municipal Court judge, who will decide whether to drop the charges.

“Mr. Love, I think, was honest in his attempt, and the officer felt he was being evasive,” Williamson said. “It was a breakdown of communications.

“The circumstances as being reported now is the individual just doesn’t go by that middle name,” Williamson added. “There are personal reasons why, and I don’t want to divulge the circumstances, but talking to those people -– the point they made seems very reasonable. The officer didn’t know those facts at the time. We will make that known to the court and let the court decide based on what is known now.”

Williamson said alcohol did not appear to be involved in the incident.

He said UGA Police do not have the power to drop the charge but will make  the facts known to a Municipal Court judge, probably late today.

“Sometimes verbal communication doesn’t go as well as you’d hope,” Williamson told the AJC.  “This young man, from what I gather now, was operating from honest intentions, but it’s easy for an officer to think he’s dealing with [a situation] like other individuals you see in the past.

“When I see all of it, as police chief, I do think we could have done better. I will say as a department that could been handled better and done better. When I look at the … officer’s account, I can say I see that point, but I think that point is what we need to work on in the future.”

Love was booked into the Clarke County Jail at 11:35 p.m. and released on $5,000 bond at 1:03 a.m.


Love is a redshirt freshman. He did not play in a game last season. He is listed as a third-string cornerback on the Bulldogs’ most recent depth chart.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2010)

That's the stupidest spin I've ever heard.  Even yall's police force is retarded.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

topcat said:


> That's the stupidest spin I've ever heard.  Even yall's police force is retarded.



sorry we don't "roll" with pellet guns like them ut gangsta's.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 6, 2010)

doesnt go by that name?  I don't go by my first name, but when an officer asks if that's me, I tell him "yes sir."

Come on Rex.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

“The circumstances as being reported now is the individual just doesn’t go by that middle name,” Williamson added. “There are personal reasons why, and I don’t want to divulge the circumstances, but talking to those people -– the point they made seems very reasonable.[/COLOR] The officer didn’t know those facts at the time. We will make that known to the court and let the court decide based on what is known now.”


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> doesnt go by that name?  I don't go by my first name, but when an officer asks if that's me, I tell him "yes sir."
> 
> Come on Rex.



I agree.  It depends on what happened after the arrest.  I am sure if will be dropped but we dont and wont know the real story.

Its just he continued happenings that should be alarming.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 6, 2010)

well if a 19 year old boy and a police officer can't come together and figure out a name, *so much so that the boy gets arrested because they cant communicate a name*, then they both need to be institutionalized, or maybe just put down, altogether.

let's play a game... guess Jordan Love's middle name that he is obviously so embarrassed by that he is willing to go to jail to avoid his friends finding out about it...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe that Strother Martin has already addressed the situation.

The way you wants it is the way you gets it.

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1fuDDqU6n4o&hl=en_US&fs=1?border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1fuDDqU6n4o&hl=en_US&fs=1?border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 6, 2010)

What is wrong The University Police and Clarke County Sherrif's Office? They seem to go out of their way to make a name by arresting athletes. You don't hear about these kinda of things in Auburn, Tusculossa, Starkville, or Oxford. These are young men and young men make as lot of mistakes, if nobody is hurt or property is not damaged or people are not endangered (dui) why not take them to the coach and let him deal with it. If the High School Athletes are paying attention why would they want to go to Athens and walk the straight line with no forgiveness? Hey and this is coming from a Georgia Hater!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jul 6, 2010)

topcat said:


> Interesting summer in Athens...



Seems like it's EVERY summer.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 6, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What is wrong The University Police and Clarke County Sherrif's Office? They seem to go out of their way to make a name by arresting athletes. You don't hear about these kinda of things in Auburn, Tusculossa, Starkville, or Oxford. These are young men and young men make as lot of mistakes, if nobody is hurt or property is not damaged or people are not endangered (dui) why not take them to the coach and let him deal with it. If the High School Athletes are paying attention why would they want to go to Athens and walk the straight line with no forgiveness? Hey and this is coming from a Georgia Hater!



i don't think anything would have happened to this kid if he'd been forthcoming with all of the information the offiecr asked of him.  he was not charged with anything related to the fire crackers and I don't think any of the others were arrested.

furthermore, how would he know he was a football player if the kid wouldn't even tell him his real name?

further furthermore, nobody knows who a 3rd string DB is...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2010)

Not trying to make a big deal out of it Rex, I'm just tired of it.  This doesn't seem like a very big deal at all.  Just some kids playing with fireworks.  Not exactly something off The Wire here.  I also didn't know that you could be arrested for not telling a cop your name.  That seems a bit extreme.

But having said all that, if the cop asked him his name, he should have just told him his name and been done with it.  It will be interesting to see what all the facts are.  But even if his middle name is Mann, it seems like a little embarrassment is preferrable to a trip to the slammer.  Then again, maybe he's like me and didn't know that would actually land him in jail.

Wes you seem like maybe you need a nap brother.


----------



## topcat (Jul 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Wes you seem like maybe you need a nap brother.


Nah, not tired... Just remembering all the  that went on around here last year when our program was in a downward spiral.  Now that the shoe is on the other foot, I think I'll partake in a little  back at y'all.

It's all in fun, right?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe his middle name is Sue or Linda.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jul 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> furthermore, how would he know he was a football player if the kid wouldn't even tell him his real name?



He's a 6' 5" 250 # black kid that lives in the Athletic Dorm (McWhorter Hall, if I'm not mistaken)


Back to the issue, it's pretty cut and dry. When the officer asks your name, you tell him whatever is on your driver's license, whether you go by that name or not. Those cops showed up to tell the guys to knock off the fireworks. Instead, they ended up having to arrest someone. I can't imagine how a simple misunderstanding could lead to a cop arresting someone for obstruction.

Is You IS Or Is You Ain't..... not a field sobriety test or the SAT exam. This one is pretty simple. 

He's 3rd string? Got a bad toe? Kick him out. Let him play for Clemson.


----------



## DeWalt (Jul 6, 2010)

topcat said:


> Nah, not tired... Just remembering all the  that went on around here last year when our program was in a downward spiral.  Now that the shoe is on the other foot, I think I'll partake in a little  back at y'all.
> 
> It's all in fun, right?



It's always more fun to be the poker than it is to be the pokee......


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 6, 2010)

Fletch_W said:


> He's a 6' 5" 250 # black kid that lives in the Athletic Dorm (McWhorter Hall, if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> 
> Back to the issue, it's pretty cut and dry. When the officer asks your name, you tell him whatever is on your driver's license, whether you go by that name or not. Those cops showed up to tell the guys to knock off the fireworks. Instead, they ended up having to arrest someone. I can't imagine how a simple misunderstanding could lead to a cop arresting someone for obstruction.
> ...



A 6'-5" 250 cornerback?  And he's only 3rd string?  get him on the field.

BTW... there is no such thing as an "athletic dorm" anymore.  Rebember, that's one of the reasons why the coaches can't keep a good eye on players anymore.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

Didn't an old coach once say something akin to:
"When it is third and long, I will take the beer drinkers and the he77 raisers any day over the tee totalers and Sunday schoolers."


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2010)

topcat said:


> That's the stupidest spin I've ever heard.  Even yall's police force is retarded.



"Yall's" is not a word.  The proper word is "your."  "Y'all" is a contracted version of "you all," and there is no "you all's," at least among literate and semi-literate people that earned a high school diploma.  It is a crutch for ignorant people that cannot learn English but complain about Mexicans and pressing the "1" to speak English. 

So who are you to be calling anyone else retarded?


----------



## 10th Legion (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's the story i've heard... and no i don't have first hand knowledge.  I wasn't there, nor do i know Jordan love, but the story goes something like this.  Love's mom is an FBI agent and instructed him that if he was ever questioned by the police to show his id and not to answer any other questions (which, btw is great advice just ask any attorney).  The officer questioned his middle name and love said that he wasn't sure of the spelling because he doesn't use his middle name.  His middle name was his father's and he has no relationship with his father and from what i gather has never had anything to do with him (someone told me it was lawrence but was spelled a little different).  The cop didn't believe him and started asking other questions and Love took his mother's advice and told the cop that he was choosing to remain silent.  Now for all you who will say that he must have shown an attitude, Love has a reputation for being very humble and respectful.  When i heard this morning that he was arrested i knew it had to be a mistake because he has the reputation as a high character guy.  Now, from what i've heard, Love's mother is furious, the charges are going to be dropped, and expect no suspensions or any further repercussions.  Keep in mind this is the campus police, and while they are legit police officers, professionally they are kind of viewed as the barney fife's of law enforcement.  I would imagine the police chief is furious and the arresting officer will probably be punished.  After all Love was not doing anything illegal (fireworks are legal in ga), he identified himself and then followed his mother's advice and invoked his RIGHT to remain silent.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 6, 2010)

How difficult is it to show a license?
The story does sound a bit trivial,...but I'm not sure that I buy the "mis-communication" bit.
Now, in my middle age, I would show the campus cops more respect than i did when I was in school...and I had a run in or three with our campus cops


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 6, 2010)

O.K, here is the police report in the cops own words.

Now with all due respect, it does look as if the officer got a little badge happy.  The student gave his first and last name, and said he was unsure of the spelling of his middle name.  Not usual, but hardly rising to the level of "obstruction", especially when you're not accused of committing a crime.

The UGA police chief is tripping over himself apologizing.  It has also come out that the complainant told the "suspects" that he had called the police, and these two hung around, and a third party executed a bush warrant.


http://www.redandblack.com/media/2010/07/lovereport.pdf


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 6, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What is wrong The University Police and Clarke County Sherrif's Office? They seem to go out of their way to make a name by arresting athletes. You don't hear about these kinda of things in Auburn, Tusculossa, Starkville, or Oxford. These are young men and young men make as lot of mistakes, if nobody is hurt or property is not damaged or people are not endangered (dui) why not take them to the coach and let him deal with it. If the High School Athletes are paying attention why would they want to go to Athens and walk the straight line with no forgiveness? Hey and this is coming from a Georgia Hater!



You are correct sir!!  Especially about the campus cops.  When I was there, granted it was way back in the 70's, the campus cops did not hassle the football players.  I hope they screwed up royally on this one.


----------



## pondman81 (Jul 6, 2010)

op2:


----------



## injun joe (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't have a hound in this fight but you're saying that a twenty year old kid in college cannot SPELL his own middle name??? I don't believe I'd have told that.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jul 6, 2010)

injun joe said:


> I don't have a hound in this fight but you're saying that a twenty year old kid in college cannot SPELL his own middle name??? I don't believe I'd have told that.



He was only 3rd string, at Georgia you only have to be able to spell your name if you are a starter.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> He was only 3rd string, at Georgia you only have to be able to spell your name if you are a starter.



Those tutors must be good.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 7, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> O.K, here is the police report in the cops own words.
> 
> Now with all due respect, it does look as if the officer got a little badge happy.  The student gave his first and last name, and said he was unsure of the spelling of his middle name.  Not usual, but hardly rising to the level of "obstruction", especially when you're not accused of committing a crime.
> 
> ...



Thats what I heard, the cop was an idiot and now the city and the chief are hoping momma don't sue their rear ends.  So all you Techie's can move on back over to hoping ya'll can stop the run this year and the next year and so forth.


----------



## chadair (Jul 7, 2010)

all this over fireworks???


they police in athens r moronic nazis.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2010)

topcat said:


> Nah, not tired... Just remembering all the  that went on around here last year when our program was in a downward spiral.  Now that the shoe is on the other foot, I think I'll partake in a little  back at y'all.
> 
> It's all in fun, right?



Hey none of ours have held up a store wearing red and black carrying a pelet gun...yet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> "Yall's" is not a word.  The proper word is "your."  "Y'all" is a contracted version of "you all," and there is no "you all's," at least among literate and semi-literate people that earned a high school diploma.  It is a crutch for ignorant people that cannot learn English but complain about Mexicans and pressing the "1" to speak English.
> 
> So who are you to be calling anyone else retarded?



Oh boy.  I know plenty of people who say "yall" and they are far from ignorant or uneducated.  This is a Yall friendly zone. 

Back on topic.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2010)

I withdraw what I said earlier about Love being a moron.  It sounds like the moron here is the dumb Barney Fife that seriously jumped the gun.

It's a shame there are not athletic dorms anymore because the coaches could monitor the kids a lot better but...political correctness and all that.

I too was surprised that it was Love for the reasons mentioned.  Now if it had been Nick Williams?  I'm not saying Nick is a thug but he is a hot head so it wouldn't have surprised me if he had gotten into a scrape with an overzealous cop.

Either way, I'm sick to death of my team making headlines for all the wrong reasons.   Even though this one turned out to be bull crap, I'm just tired of it.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 7, 2010)

Just give the police your name....pretty simple.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 7, 2010)

injun joe said:


> I don't have a hound in this fight but you're saying that a twenty year old kid in college cannot SPELL his own middle name??? I don't believe I'd have told that.



It does sound a little incredible, but I've worked with high school and middle school students where child, mother, and absentee father all spelled the first name a different way.  It's a funny joke until you actually have to deal with it.

Here's the definition of "crawfish."



> A "breakdown" in communication apparently  resulted in the arrest of a University of Georgia football player Monday  night, UGA police Chief Jimmy Williamson said.
> 
> 
> Cornerback Jordan Lawrence Love, 19, was  charged with misdemeanor obstruction but the charges were dropped.
> ...



http://www.onlineathens.com/stories/070710/foo_666366938.shtml


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 7, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Thats what I heard, the cop was an idiot and now the city and the chief are hoping momma don't sue their rear ends.  So all you Techie's can move on back over to hoping ya'll can stop the run this year and the next year and so forth.



if you weren't so blinded by your own homerism you'd see that most of the people sick of this stuff are your own fans.


----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> "Yall's" is not a word.  The proper word is "your."  "Y'all" is a contracted version of "you all," and there is no "you all's," at least among literate and semi-literate people that earned a high school diploma.  It is a crutch for ignorant people that cannot learn English but complain about Mexicans and pressing the "1" to speak English.
> 
> So who are you to be calling anyone else retarded?


Peach Fuzzy, get a life.  This is a message forum and I was just .  Not much on here should be taken too seriously, especially spelling, punctuation, and grammar.  But just for kicks, I'd just love to see you critique your fellow UGA fans. 


South GA Dawg said:


> Either way, I'm sick to death of my team making headlines for all the wrong reasons.   Even though this one turned out to be bull crap, I'm just tired of it.


I know how you feel, trust me.  But since Kiffin has been gone, we haven't had any incidents.  All along I attributed the off the field behavior to his lack of discipline and blind recruiting.  What do you attribute UGA's problems to? 



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> if you weren't so blinded by your own homerism you'd see that most of the people sick of this stuff are your own fans.


Exactly.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2010)

topcat said:


> Peach Fuzzy, get a life.  This is a message forum and I was just .  Not much on here should be taken too seriously, especially spelling, punctuation, and grammar.  But just for kicks, I'd just love to see you critique your fellow UGA fans.
> 
> I know how you feel, trust me.  But since Kiffin has been gone, we haven't had any incidents.  All along I attributed the off the field behavior to his lack of discipline and blind recruiting.  What do you attribute UGA's problems to?
> 
> ...



Hard to tell if that was a loaded question.  Knowing you, I doubt that it was intended to be, but with everything that has happened with our team, it is one because it kind of scary to contemplate.

I really don't know.  CMR never fails to punish these guys when they do something stupid.  There have been several instances of him kicking people off the team with Montez Robinson serving as the most recent example.  So I have a hard time believing that it is a lack of discipline being inforced.

The recruiting argument is interesting.  It's tempting to blame that, especially in Kiffin's case.  I don't know how many of those guys were guys that Kiffin recruited.  If they all were, it's reasonable to chalk it up to "blind recruiting."  If not, then it isn't.

In the case of UGA, CMR has long talked about trying to recruit people of good character.  Given the way he lives his life, I have no choice but to take him at his word.  Also, all these same kids were being recruited by most other SEC schools, so that would make CMR, at worst, no more guilty of blind recruiting than any other coach in the SEC so that doesn't really wash.  But, not every other team is having these problems even though they use, at best, the same recruiting methods.

So now we're back to square one, team discipline, but offenders at UGA are duly punished.

I don't know man.  I really don't know, but it bothers me and I'm tired of it.


----------



## topcat (Jul 7, 2010)

No, not intended to be a loaded question really.  Just curious as to what your opinion is, and you ALWAYS have one. 

In our case, I attribute it to the character of the players recruited, and the character of Lane Kiffin, and the atmosphere he was trying to create.  Lil Wayne blaring through the speakers at practices and such.  No way do I think that's going on at Georgia... that's why I asked.  I really don't have a theory anymore.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> "Yall's" is not a word.  The proper word is "your."  "Y'all" is a contracted version of "you all," and there is no "you all's," at least among literate and semi-literate people that earned a high school diploma.  It is a crutch for ignorant people that cannot learn English but complain about Mexicans and pressing the "1" to speak English.
> 
> So who are you to be calling anyone else retarded?



Thats All You Got??? Look around... this AIN"T English Class


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2010)

topcat said:


> No, not intended to be a loaded question really.  Just curious as to what your opinion is, and you ALWAYS have one.
> 
> In our case, I attribute it to the character of the players recruited, and the character of Lane Kiffin, and the atmosphere he was trying to create.  Lil Wayne blaring through the speakers at practices and such.  No way do I think that's going on at Georgia... that's why I asked.  I really don't have a theory anymore.



Yeah playing Lil Wayne at practice is pretty much a conscious effort to encourage thuggery.  That and flying to see a kid play on a helicopter.  I still can't believe that actually happened.  But as far as it goes with us, I'm really at a loss.

I'm not trying to let CMR off the hook or anything, I'm as sick of it as I can be.  I'm just not sure who is really falling down on the job here.  One thing is for sure, if it keeps up at the rate that it has been going, people will eventually blame CMR and he will have to answer for it.  I can't really say that that's unfair because he is the head coach and right or wrong the buck will stop with him at some point.  But i really don't see what he can do that he's not doing.

Me and Smoke had an interesting conversation about this once.  Adam doesn't do a lot of talking about this because he's not that kind of guy, but he played for CMR (sorry Adam).  I asked him if CMR was as calm and unflappable at practice as he is in front of the camera.  He said that while CMR gets fired up at practice, he's still pretty low key and rarely "goes off" as he prefers to let his staff do that.

He also mentioned that freshman have to go to church with CMR on Sundays unless their parents contact him and let him know that they don't want that to happen (hard to imagine).  He said that it's nothing for CMR to have the team at his house around his family.  These are obviously good things, but Smoke made the point, "Now whether or not that's the best approach toward these kids that really grew up rough, that's hard to say."  Maybe that's where the problem lies.  I don't know.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 7, 2010)

This whole situation with this kid is pretty petty in my opinion. The cop should have just told the guys enough with the fireworks and that should have been it. No reason to take names unless there was something more to it. I just don't see any harm in what this kid was doing, however, he should have just answered the cop when asked his name.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jul 7, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah playing Lil Wayne at practice is pretty much a conscious effort to encourage thuggery.  That and flying to see a kid play on a helicopter.  I still can't believe that actually happened.  But as far as it goes with us, I'm really at a loss.
> 
> I'm not trying to let CMR off the hook or anything, I'm as sick of it as I can be.  I'm just not sure who is really falling down on the job here.  One thing is for sure, if it keeps up at the rate that it has been going, people will eventually blame CMR and he will have to answer for it.  I can't really say that that's unfair because he is the head coach and right or wrong the buck will stop with him at some point.  But i really don't see what he can do that he's not doing.
> 
> ...



Easy SGD.  Don't get tangled up in the small stuff.  The winning this year is going to make you forget everything.  
Count on it


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 7, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Easy SGD.  Don't get tangled up in the small stuff.  The winning this year is going to make you forget everything.
> Count on it



You gotta win first !!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 7, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> O.K, here is the police report in the cops own words.
> 
> Now with all due respect, it does look as if the officer got a little badge happy.  The student gave his first and last name, and said he was unsure of the spelling of his middle name.  Not usual, but hardly rising to the level of "obstruction", especially when you're not accused of committing a crime.
> 
> ...



I don't know which is more embarrasing:
having a really crazy middle name or not being able to spell your very normal middle name.


----------



## Slingblade (Jul 7, 2010)

I know the arresting "Barney" and it doesn't surprise me at all...he likes to pick nits.


----------



## huntindawg (Jul 8, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I don't know which is more embarrasing:
> having a really crazy middle name or not being able to spell your very normal middle name.



If the kid's father was an absentee dad like the story that is being fed to us, I could see where his mother would never teach him his middle name, much like it never existed.  She sounds like she obviously has a good head on her shoulders (works for the FBI, gives out good legal advice) so she probably never told him his middle name when the child's father decided he wasn't going to be a part of his life.  I actually have a good friend that for years thought he didn't have a middle name til he saw his birth certificate when he was applying for a passport.  

That being said, there are only about 5 ways to spell Lawrence (in my mind anyway) you would think he would get one of them right.



Edited:  I forgot to add that any supporter of the team and University that allowed Joe Burns to come into and "learn" at its fine institution should not be casting any stones when it comes to reading and writing abilities.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2010)

FootLongDawg said:


> Easy SGD.  Don't get tangled up in the small stuff.  The winning this year is going to make you forget everything.
> Count on it



Just exploring the topic a little.  I sure hope you're right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> If the kid's father was an absentee dad like the story that is being fed to us, I could see where his mother would never teach him his middle name, much like it never existed.  She sounds like she obviously has a good head on her shoulders (works for the FBI, gives out good legal advice) so she probably never told him his middle name when the child's father decided he wasn't going to be a part of his life.  I actually have a good friend that for years thought he didn't have a middle name til he saw his birth certificate when he was applying for a passport.
> 
> That being said, there are only about 5 ways to spell Lawrence (in my mind anyway) you would think he would get one of them right.
> 
> Edited:  I forgot to add that any supporter of the team and University that allowed Joe Burns to come into and "learn" at its fine institution should not be casting any stones when it comes to reading and writing abilities.




I've mentioned that before.  Joe is from just down the road from me and while he's a nice enough guy, if he is smart enough to do all the same work the average Tech student does, I'm a Polish jet pilot.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2010)

Check out this latest bit of bull dung.  The judge upheld this nonsense!


Absurd.  Kafkaesque.

We’ve all mocked the Athens-Clarke County justice system over things like scooters and alleys, but things have crossed into a new realm entirely with the news that the obstruction charge against Jordan Love has been upheld by a magistrate.

… Auslander determined that Love “did obstruct Officer [Kevin] Thompson, a law enforcement officer, in the lawful discharge of his official duties by refusing several requests to provide his date of birth and a correct spelling of his middle name” in issuing a warrant.

This kid has been booked, posted bail, retained counsel and now has to deal with the criminal justice system – either a trial or a plea bargain – over his middle name.  No… sorry… over the spelling of his middle name.

Forget about the civil libertarian in you being outraged.  This is just the cherry on top of the sundae for Mark Richt this week.  He already deals with the hot seat canard on the recruiting trail.  Then he got hit with the Damon Evans dismissal.  And now, this, the best negative recruiting tool ever.

You can hear it now:  “Ma’am, one thing I can assure you of is that if little Johnny comes to our town, he won’t be getting arrested because of his name.  Coach Richt is a good man, you ask him if that’s the case in Athens.”

And the worst thing about that is Richt has no answer, no defense to it.  Unless you think providing a “learning opportunity” for Chief Williamson’s officers is going to carry any weight with little Johnny’s mama.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, look at the bright side -- the kid will go in front of Judge Kent Lawrence, former UGA  All-American.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 8, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> If the kid's father was an absentee dad like the story that is being fed to us, I could see where his mother would never teach him his middle name, much like it never existed.  She sounds like she obviously has a good head on her shoulders (works for the FBI, gives out good legal advice) so she probably never told him his middle name when the child's father decided he wasn't going to be a part of his life.  I actually have a good friend that for years thought he didn't have a middle name til he saw his birth certificate when he was applying for a passport.



Is it not on his driver's license?



huntindawg said:


> Edited:  I forgot to add that any supporter of the team and University that allowed Joe Burns to come into and "learn" at its fine institution should not be casting any stones when it comes to reading and writing abilities.



2 words:  Leonard Pope.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 8, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Is it not on his driver's license?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 words:  Leonard Pope.



I don't think any of us have ever tried to pass Pope off as anything other than a dolt.  I know I sure haven't.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.ajc.com/sports/uga/judge-upholds-charge-against-566258.html
Auslander determined that Love "did obstruct Officer [Kevin] Thompson, a law enforcement officer, in the lawful discharge of his official duties by *refusing several requests to provide his date of birth* and a correct spelling of his middle name" in issuing a warrant.


Did this kid forget his date of birth too ?


----------



## injun joe (Jul 8, 2010)

Wouldn't momma teach him his birthday either? Maybe it's his Dad's b'day, too.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 9, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> if you weren't so blinded by your own homerism you'd see that most of the people sick of this stuff are your own fans.




Homerisms ... The homerisms are the dorky tech fans who come on here and act like their football team is pure and ours are a bunch of thugs.  Our fans are absolutely not tired of watching reruns of last year's trashing of Tech and you are just plain silly to suggest such!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 9, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> "Yall's" is not a word.  The proper word is "your."  "Y'all" is a contracted version of "you all," and there is no "you all's," at least among literate and semi-literate people that earned a high school diploma.  It is a crutch for ignorant people that cannot learn English but complain about Mexicans and pressing the "1" to speak English.
> 
> So who are you to be calling anyone else retarded?



LOL! And it's Lima beans! Not "Limer" beans!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 9, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Well, look at the bright side -- the kid will go in front of Judge Kent Lawrence, former UGA  All-American.



Yea, the first finding will help keep the lawsuit away, while the second shot should kick this out.


----------



## chadair (Jul 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Homerisms ... The homerisms are the dorky tech fans who come on here and act like their football team is pure and ours are a bunch of thugs.  Our fans are absolutely not tired of watching reruns of last year's trashing of Tech and you are just plain silly to suggest such!



 how yall enjoy enjoy watchin replay of the Okl. State game? or the LSU, UT or the GATOR game I'm sure we can dig up a copy of the Kentucky game


----------



## Bitteroot (Jul 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> how yall enjoy enjoy watchin replay of the Okl. State game? or the LSU, UT or the GATOR game I'm sure we can dig up a copy of the Kentucky game



you just be ready to tape the Cocktail Party lil buddy.... I may wanna see it a few times next spring...


----------



## chadair (Jul 9, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> you just be ready to tape the Cocktail Party lil buddy.... I may wanna see it a few times next spring...


give me your address "big buddy". I'll probably wanna watch it with ya


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 9, 2010)

Dang Brad...I knew my ears were burning the other day...  Haven't kept up with this thread at all. Looks like y'all boys are still having a good ol time with it though


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> how yall enjoy enjoy watchin replay of the Okl. State game? or the LSU, UT or the GATOR game I'm sure we can dig up a copy of the Kentucky game



Well I'll just say what yall said in '08 preseason when we brought up the Cocktail Party from '07; That was last year. Who cares?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I'll just say what yall said in '08 preseason when we brought up the Cocktail Party from '07; That was last year. Who cares?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dang Brad...I knew my ears were burning the other day...  Haven't kept up with this thread at all. Looks like y'all boys are still having a good ol time with it though



It's been a pretty good little thread.  Some good discussion in here.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 9, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> That was last year. Who cares?



LOL... I'll remember this...


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 9, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> LOL... I'll remember this...



You wont have to


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 9, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> You wont have to



I know...  you'll be the ones saying it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 9, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> LOL... I'll remember this...



Remember it.  Write it down...take a picture.  LOL.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 9, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, the first finding will help keep the lawsuit away, while the second shot should kick this out.




After thinking about it, that's about all I could come up with.

Mom ran her mouth, so a little insurance was called for.


----------

